
Ask HN: Should I put my GitHub profile on my resume? - jtd00123
I&#x27;m hesitant to post my profile here, but I&#x27;ll try to describe it the best I can.  I really only have one open-source project that I&#x27;ve collaborated on, roughly 140 lines of code altogether.  It was a scraper for a local non-profit.<p>The rest is just class projects, or repos I forked but have not added to. (I intend on getting to them)  I also have some freelance work I&#x27;ve done but I can&#x27;t make it public.  I recently graduated this Winter and have not been getting many bites on my applications, and honestly now looking for a little insight.
======
avoidwork
Only if you want to talk about something on there, otherwise it's just noise.

